# Custom Trolling Motor Mount



## BtsNhoS (Jan 29, 2012)

Well guys I have been trying to figure out how to build a nice mount for my trolling motor since I dont have alot of money to buy a nice one. I needed a better mount than the small 2x4 the motor used to be on because i had to remove it every time i moved the boat around since there was no strength. I also really like the expensive mounts that allow you to pull a cord and drop it into the water from the boat, rather than leaning over (my 12ft) the edge (which my friend fell in last week). So the total price of the entire mount was ~$15. i bought the 2x6 and the gate hinges at lowes and thats all i need (plus bolts) Here are a few of my pics, I got it in the water and it works great! im going to add a small piece of rubber to the end to stop it from "playing" and also a spring to help pull it up and down easier but other than that i love it.

Here is the beginning design, which took forever to figure out the hinge movement



This is the basic movement 



Got the motor on and got it bolted down, Also, the reason i staggered the bolt arrangement was to allow it to 'sit' properly, just putting in the bolts in all four spot on each hing raised it up really high, i didnt lose any strength when i did this. 



here it is in the stowed position, i have a small bungy cord that holds it nice and tight while driving.



like i said earlier, im going to possibly add a spring or two to help bring it into the water and slowing it down when i pull it out, im also going to add the carpet and rubber to any spots that make contact to eliminate noise. ill put some pics of it later let me know what you think


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 29, 2012)

oh here is one more photo i found of the motor in the "troll" position


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, you put some real thought into that, eh? 

Looks like it would be a neat little system for a flat bottom jon or maybe a V if it's got a good size deck up front. Good job.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 29, 2012)

BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks guys. unfortunately my son was born a month premature and is in the hospital so i get to sit in there with a sharpie and a bass pro catalog and figure out ideas on what to waste time on haha, works out well in the end i guess?


----------



## jojo (Jan 29, 2012)

That is genius!


----------



## Jay415 (Jan 29, 2012)

Very cool! Great job!


----------



## vahunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Great job on the motor mount!!! Never thought of doing that! Hope everything goes well with your little guy! I have a little guy expected in 2 months, our first, and we're both so excited. Congrats!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice work and creativity. I hope your son is doing well and you get to take him home soon. I'm all to familiar with that hospital situation since my son was born 3 months early at 2lbs 8oz. Took three months in the hospital before he reached the minimum weight required by the hospital before we could take him home.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

Good idear


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 30, 2012)

=D> Nice let us know how it works out on he the water


----------



## richg99 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is a SUPER idea. No doubt it can be used by many members. Heck, I've got a similar situation on my 16 Carolina Skiff in Wisc. Right now, I have to hang my big body over the water every time I use the TM. With your design, I can stay back in the boat.

You may have *saved an old guy's life!* Ha Ha...

Thanks again. I'll copy the design come June. 

regards, Rich


----------



## claudio (Jan 30, 2012)

i hope everything is well for your little guy, keep us posted on him. amazing job man


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 30, 2012)

richg99 said:


> That is a SUPER idea. No doubt it can be used by many members. Heck, I've got a similar situation on my 16 Carolina Skiff in Wisc. Right now, I have to hang my big body over the water every time I use the TM. With your design, I can stay back in the boat.
> 
> You may have *saved an old guy's life!* Ha Ha...
> 
> ...


Haha thanks, I'm glad I could help. The design is patent though so don't steal it, I'm jk im going to put some more pics on wed when I work on it again


----------

